# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  شهر رمضان في السودان شهر للغناء والطرب

## جواندي

*قبل أن يبدأ الشهر الكريم تتسابق القنوات الفضائية السودانية بالتعاقد مع المطربين والمطربات ومن بداية اليوم الاول ولسع ما قال الزول ابتلة العروق وثبت الاجر أن شاء الله بدأت تلك القنوات
في بث الاغاني شي بعود وشي بي فرقة كاملة،والغريب قنوات الاغاني العربية والرقص في هذا الشهر وبياخدو اجازة ههههههههههه
قالوا دولة اسلامية...!!!
*

----------


## مرهف

*هههههههههههههههه
لا تستغرب انت في السودان
كل شيئ يسير في الاتجاه المعاكس
حتي عقارب الساعة
..
والله العظيم نحن في بلاء عظيم لا يعلم به الا الله ولا ندركه الان
واخاف عندما نستيقظ نستيقظ علي ان الشمس تشرق من الغرب
..
ياخي مرة الاخ قد اورد اغنية  يتغني بها احد الشباب ( حرامي القلوب تلب)
قبيحة في كل شيئ والشيئ المؤسف ان هذه الاغنية اصبحت اكثر انتشارا وتجد ان البعض يحفظ كلماتها ولو قلت له اقرأ سورة الاخلاص لتجهم
..
هذا الجانب الحديث يطول فحكومتنا سبب كل بلاوينا الله المستعان
...


*

----------


## مناوي

*والله ده الحاصل يا جواندي نسوي شنو عاد مع الجهله ديل 



            غير البرامج الغنائية ماف اي شئ 


العالم ديل ما بعرفو معني وقيمة عذا الشهر العظيم
*

----------


## Deimos

*حاجة غريبة فعلاً ... أهل الغناء والطرب ما ينشطوا إلا في رمضان ... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ...
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*عندما طالب بعض علماء الدين بايقاف برنامج اغاني واغاني الذي يعرض
علي شاشة النيل الازرق وبطله ذلك الشيخ المتصابي وصبيته الذين
يتحلقون حوله قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد فزكر بعضهم ان البرنامج خاصية من خصائص
رمضان وانه لعمري بحديثه هذا يساوي هذا المجون بالصيام او القيام او ربما وضعه و نزول القران او الانفاق في مرتبه واحدة..
والبعض الاخر قال ان اعداء النجاح هم من يعارض هذا البرنامج ..
بحثت كثيرا عن اعداء النجاح الذين يقصدونهم ولم اجد غير علماء دين اجلاء
وكاني بهم يقولون لهم ان بضاعتكم الدينية  ليست لها رواج
وانها ردت اليكم فهي غير ناجحة
لذلك سعوا لايقاف برنامج الشيخ الهرم ذي الضحكات الرنانة لانه ناجح
(قل من كان في الضلالة فليمدد له الرحمن مدا حتى إذا رأوا ما يوعدون إما العذاب وإما الساعة فسيعلمون من هو شر مكانا وأضعف جندا)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعتقد ان توقيت العرض مهم جدا
قبل الافطار وبعده مباشرة دي اوقات رحمانية يجب ان تبتعد عن تشويهها بالطرب والاغاني
فقط ممكن فكاهة بعد الافطار او منوعات خفيفة بدون اسفاف
الليل طويل خليهم ينعقوا الليل بطوله
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*نسأل الله اللطف . . . لا رقيب و لا حسيب . . و برضو نظام عام
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*نسأل الله العفو والعافية للجميع وربنا يهدي الناس والفنانين

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الصورة دي مقلوبة ولازم نعدلها
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نرجو من المنبر تبنى دعوة لمقاطعت المسلسلات
وبرامج الاغانى والحمد لله انا فى هذا الشهر اتحاشى برامج الاغانى اما المسلسلات والافلام العربية 
فمقاطعة ابدية
*

----------


## محمد star

*والله انشاء الله ربنا يهديهم
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

عندما طالب بعض علماء الدين بايقاف برنامج اغاني واغاني الذي يعرض
علي شاشة النيل الازرق وبطله ذلك الشيخ المتصابي وصبيته الذين
يتحلقون حوله قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد فزكر بعضهم ان البرنامج خاصية من خصائص
رمضان وانه لعمري بحديثه هذا يساوي هذا المجون بالصيام او القيام او ربما وضعه و نزول القران او الانفاق في مرتبه واحدة..
والبعض الاخر قال ان اعداء النجاح هم من يعارض هذا البرنامج ..
بحثت كثيرا عن اعداء النجاح الذين يقصدونهم ولم اجد غير علماء دين اجلاء
وكاني بهم يقولون لهم ان بضاعتكم الدينية  ليست لها رواج
وانها ردت اليكم فهي غير ناجحة
لذلك سعوا لايقاف برنامج الشيخ الهرم ذي الضحكات الرنانة لانه ناجح
(قل من كان في الضلالة فليمدد له الرحمن مدا حتى إذا رأوا ما يوعدون إما العذاب وإما الساعة فسيعلمون من هو شر مكانا وأضعف جندا)



انشاء الله ناس جلسه مامنظور مثيله ديل يشوفه الكلام ده
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*و الغريبة ان هذا
 البرنامج يحظي
بمشاهدة و اسعة0..
 يرددون بعض الأغاني
 .. مع العلم انهم قاموأ
 با اداها السنة الماضية .. 
اسي السر قدور
 دا كان شاف
 ليهو صلاة تنفعوا ..
برنامج يجب 
مقاطعته ..
هذا شهر عبادة
 وليس غناء ..
نسأل الله لهم الهداية .
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اللهم من كان من هذه الأمة على غير الحق وهو يظن أنه على الحق فرده الى الحق ليكون من أهل الحق
اللهم اهدي قومي فأنهم لايعلمون
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

اللهم من كان من هذه الأمة على غير الحق وهو يظن أنه على الحق فرده الى الحق ليكون من أهل الحق
اللهم اهدي قومي فأنهم لايعلمون



اللهم أمين ..
                        	*

----------

